# Using chick poop as manure?



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

I am raising my first group of chicks they are 2 weeks old. 3 buff's, 2 Amerecaunas, and 1 golden sex link. I am a big time gardener and wondering if I can add my chicks poop to my compost heap or if I need to wait till they are older. Does anyone know? Thanks!


----------



## Cluckspert (Mar 12, 2013)

You can add it if you have it. Chicken poop if full of nutrients that help the plants grow. It really doesn't matter what age the chickens are!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Add it to your compost anytime you want  It does need to break down a bit before putting it on your garden due to the high nitrogen ( I think lol ). Its been a while since I researched it, I just remember it cant go on the garden right away and needs to comport first.


----------



## MamaHen (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you! I have a couple piles of compost and I'm so excited to add their poop to it!


----------

